# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Vic Ash or Tassie Oak?

## namtrak

Just trying to figure out what sort of boards these are?  I think they are Ash, client suspects they are Tassie Oak - suggestions? 
Cheers
and TIA

----------


## seriph1

My suggesting is that they are the same thing except one is slightly pinker I am told. The pic looks like classic Vic Ash to me, but I am not a flooring guy.

----------


## namtrak

Thanks Seriph, I have always thought that Vic Ash was made up of two species - Mountain Ash  & Alpine Ash and Tasmanian Oak was made up of three species - which included the first two plus Messmate Stringybark - I think. 
I guess the problem for me is that the floor I am trying to match in looks like it is a single species within those 'brand names'  I can source Alpine Ash, but I am not sure where (yet) I would chase up the other two?  
Cheers
and TIA

----------


## Gaza

vic ash with two pac poly on it, no pink like in tas oak. 
correct vic ash is made up of mountain ash / alpine ash and some times others aswell

----------


## TimDavis

Alpine ash is generally lighter than Mountain Ash, though very similar. This looks like the Alpine variety to me. Post '03 and '07 bushfires there is masses of fire salvaged Ash of both varieties available. East Gippsland is not far from the ACT, tons of this stuff is being milled (and chipped) locally. Suggest a search of E.Gipps timber mills and merchants will reveal a plentifull supply of either.

----------


## Dusty

I'm thinking you're looking at matching up these boards to do a repair, or add a bit more on in the house. If this is the case, you'll have to do some sanding on the existing flooring before you race out and purchase any timber.  
From the picture, I'm gonna run with (select pale) Alpine Ash with single pac polyurethane on it. Once that's sanded off it will be a very light timber and probably the colour of the boards will be quite consistent throughout the whole floor. If the new timber is not selected carefully it will certainly stick out like dogs' thumbs.

----------


## namtrak

Thanks guys - as always very reliable. 
I have a supplier of Alpine Ash.  I should have also clarified, the client doesnt want the floor matched in - but for the patched area to include the same timber - if you know what I mean. 
Dusty why did you say the floor needs to be sanded prior to being matched in?

----------


## Dusty

> Thanks guys - as always very reliable. 
> I have a supplier of Alpine Ash.  I should have also clarified, the client doesnt want the floor matched in - but for the patched area to include the same timber - if you know what I mean.  *Dusty why did you say the floor needs to be sanded prior to being matched in?*

  Just to make sure you get the colour spot on. Nothing worse than doing some of your best carpentry only to find that the boards are either too dark, or too light. So, to make sure I get it right I always give the boards a sand, then cut some out (if doing a lace in job) then go to the timber yard and match up the colours.
Even though you are only doing a new patch, if it butts up against the existing, or, if both sections are visible at the same time, I'd still give it a quick sand just to give yourself the peace of mind that the boards will match when it's all said and done.

----------

